# Trainer Recommendations in Grand Rapids, Michigan



## jpperry (Mar 21, 2008)

All

My wife and I are likely getting a GSD puppy this summer and I would like to get some recommendations for trainers in the Grand Rapids, Michigan area. Initially we would look for puppy classes and obedience training and then move into something like Schutzhund or some other activity to continue working the dog. Does anyone have any experience with the K9 Academy International? They are in the area and seem they may be ok. Of course I still need to do visits and such. Here is their link.

http://www.k9academyinternational.com

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have met Nino, the owner, a number of times over the years. Nice guy. You should go visit the facility, watch the training, meet the people. I know they no longer have an official SchH club, but may still have a training group.


----------

